# Os meus parabens ao IM



## LUPER (3 Abr 2008 às 14:47)

Quero deixar aqui os meus parabens pela forma como já estão a tratar da depressão "Andrea". Aqui fica o link http://diario.iol.pt/sociedade/mau-tempo-chuva-tempo-frio-meteorologia/935388-4071.html para a noticia onde de forma adequada retrata a depressão. 

É de louvar assim a eficácia e a forma rápida e antecipada como estão a lidar a muito provável "Andrea"


----------



## Vince (3 Abr 2008 às 15:27)

Se se confirmar a mudança tão repentina do tempo merece de facto alguma antecipação extra, esteve bem o IM a jogar na antecipação mesmo podendo ter que lidar depois com alterações nas previsões e inevitáveis criticas. Hoje em conversa com colegas, quase todos me mandaram dar uma volta quando disse que vinha aí mau tempo, alguns não consegui mesmo convencer que não estava a brincar


----------



## filipept (3 Abr 2008 às 15:32)

Nós devemos ter algo a ver com isso


----------



## vitamos (3 Abr 2008 às 16:05)

filipept disse:


> Nós devemos ter algo a ver com isso



Eu também gosto da famosa "teoria da conspiração" 

Mas vou notando que o IM parece reparar em algumas coisas que aqui se dizem de vez em quando... atenção que não estou a falar deste caso em particular... 

Se for verdade é apenas mais um motivo pelo qual eu tenho cada vez mais orgulho em pertencer ao MeteoPT!  É bom estar por aqui


----------



## Minho (3 Abr 2008 às 16:14)

Vince disse:


> Hoje em conversa com colegas, quase todos me mandaram dar uma volta quando disse que vinha aí mau tempo, alguns não consegui mesmo convencer que não estava a brincar




Aconteceu-me exactamente o mesmo, ficaram a olhar para mim... e a pensar _... olha-me este a delirar..._

De todos os modos é de salutar esta informação do IM, sem dúvida uma evolução nestes aspectos de há uns tempos para cá


----------



## rbsmr (3 Abr 2008 às 16:44)

vitamos disse:


> Eu também gosto da famosa "teoria da conspiração"
> 
> Mas vou notando que o IM parece reparar em algumas coisas que aqui se dizem de vez em quando... atenção que não estou a falar deste caso em particular...
> 
> Se for verdade é apenas mais um motivo pelo qual eu tenho cada vez mais orgulho em pertencer ao MeteoPT!  É bom estar por aqui



Não existem dúvidas que o MeteoPt merece a sua quota parte de mérito. Vejamos a última situação de temporal ocorrida em que o IM manteve o alerta amarelo quando na realidade os dados trazidos para este forum justificavam um nível de alerta mais elevado. Aliás a situação verificada acabou, infelizmente (porque acabou por existir vítimas mortais), por confirmar que os alertas do MeteoPT tinham razão.

Parabéns aos administradores e membros do forum que contribuem para prestar este serviço público!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Abr 2008 às 17:37)

Vince disse:


> Se se confirmar a mudança tão repentina do tempo merece de facto alguma antecipação extra, esteve bem o IM a jogar na antecipação mesmo podendo ter que lidar depois com alterações nas previsões e inevitáveis criticas. Hoje em conversa com colegas, quase todos me mandaram dar uma volta quando disse que vinha aí mau tempo, alguns não consegui mesmo convencer que não estava a brincar



É verdade, alguns disseram-me hoje olha que o dia 1 de Abril já foi na 3ª feira e mentir é feio, olha existe uma casa onde aceitam doidos, e depois logo dizem que eu sou bruxo e eles estás é parvo da cabeça


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2008 às 17:43)

LUPER disse:


> Quero deixar aqui os meus parabens pela forma como já estão a tratar da depressão "Andrea". Aqui fica o link http://diario.iol.pt/sociedade/mau-tempo-chuva-tempo-frio-meteorologia/935388-4071.html para a noticia onde de forma adequada retrata a depressão.
> 
> É de louvar assim a eficácia e a forma rápida e antecipada como estão a lidar a muito provável "Andrea"



Não podia estar mais de acordo.

Acompanhemos então o evoluir daquela que poderá ser então a nossa "Andrea"


----------



## LUPER (3 Abr 2008 às 17:52)

AnDré disse:


> Não podia estar mais de acordo.
> 
> Acompanhemos então o evoluir daquela que poderá ser então a nossa "Andrea"



Só espero que a "Andrea" não seja violenta com a população e os seus bens materiais. Vamos acompanhar a evolução dela de forma a contribuir para a minimização dos riscos.


----------



## AnDré (3 Abr 2008 às 18:06)

LUPER disse:


> Só espero que a "Andrea" não seja violenta com a população e os seus bens materiais. Vamos acompanhar a evolução dela de forma a contribuir para a minimização dos riscos.



Já agora aproveito a deixa do LUPER, para mais uma vez dizer a todos os visitantes do fórum, que apesar da emoção com que vivemos por vezes estes fenómenos meteorológicos adversos, ninguém aqui deseja o mal ou a desgraça de ninguém. Daí batermos tantas vezes na tecla dos Alertas à população quando estes se justificam.

Que tenhamos então um bom evento, mas com prejuízos de menor.

E no caso desta depressão se tornar realmente violenta, não pense duas vezes em alertar o seu vizinho mais distraído. Nunca é de mais prevenir!

Mas ainda faltam muitas horas. Vamos lá aguardar com cautela!


----------



## LUPER (3 Abr 2008 às 18:40)

> Com que então chuva é mau tempo!!!Só se for para vossês.Tivessem aí uns campos para regar,com forragens para dar ao gado,ou renovo para criar e vos matar a fome, e certamente não comentaríeis desta maneira.
> Diz ainda o artigo, que nalguns sítios no Norte as temperaturas vão descer 10 graus por dia...previnam-se porque certamente iremos aí para os 20 negativos.Por favor não sejam alarmistas,porque chuva sim,vai vir muita ,mas as temperaturas não vão passar dos 10 graus positivos,e se não acreditam ,vão a www.weatheronline.ch.uk,e vão ver como os nossos Aliados do lado de lá da Mancha,não se enganam nas suas previsões,ao contrário do nosso I.P.M.



Resolvi colocar aqui um dos comentários, porque demonstra bem o que a população na sua generilidade pensa sobre os factos. Vamos esperar que a "Andrea" seja branda com o nosso território, e para já os modelos tiraram o "pé do acelarador".


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Abr 2008 às 19:23)

Vai ser um choque esperemos que tenha tudo os parafusos bem apertados se não vai voar muita coisa  para alem de meter agua.

Pobre povo...viva o IM


----------



## ACalado (3 Abr 2008 às 19:34)

Quem se lembrou de colocar os nomes as depressões?  já se deviam ter lembrado a  mais tempo  assim que as baptizar-mos ai está a primeira a porta 
Agora mais a sério esta depressão possui um carácter diferente das que estamos habituados começando pela pressão central ser muito baixa é uma depressão muito cavada com uma localização muito perto do nosso territorio tipo aquela que assolou a Inglaterra este inverno. vamos ver o que vai dar e ter a noção que até la os modelos podem retirar força


----------



## psm (3 Abr 2008 às 19:54)

As pessoas que vivem nas cidades, e pouco sabem de meteorologia, se esquecem, que a primavera especialmente no principio ,é uma alternancia de "mau tempo versus bom tempo"  e depois era um choque se não tivesse havido este aviso.


----------



## Brigantia (3 Abr 2008 às 23:21)

Também não posso deixar passar a oportunidade para felicitar o IM pelo aviso atempado da grande mudança de tempo para a próxima semana


----------



## rbsmr (4 Abr 2008 às 11:37)

psm disse:


> As pessoas que vivem nas cidades, e pouco sabem de meteorologia, se esquecem, que a primavera especialmente no principio ,é uma alternancia de "mau tempo versus bom tempo"  e depois era um choque se não tivesse havido este aviso.



Pouco sabem de meteorologia e também de astronomia. Nas aldeias sabem mais, ainda que, por vezes, não utilizem os termos científicos: por exemplo, à via Láctea chamam "Caminho de Santiago", seguem atentamente as fases da Lua, etc... 
A meteorologia também é seguida com atenção olhando para o céu ao pôr do Sol, ao tipo de nuvens e à direcção do vento.
[Relativamente à astronomia, nas cidades e já no campo torna-se cada vez mais difícil fazer uma observação do céu nocturno! A poluição luminosa está a tomar conta do céu das nossas aldeias.]


----------

